# Animal Plastics Enclosure - seeking recommendations



## lizardwizard (May 21, 2018)

I am in the process of planning a custom order with Animal Plastics for a tegu enclosure. Whereas I know I could have someone build me a custom much cheaper, I am really set on an AP enclosure. That being said, I have some questions about customizations for the enclosure.

*I am asking that the door positioning be raised up to about 8" for substrate depth. Is this sufficient? *

In regards to lighting, they've said they can add an 18" T8 fluorescent fixture and/or incandescent sockets inside the cage. I am a little torn as to what lighting I should go with -- I know they require a hot basking spot and UVB lighting, but they also need to be able to be able to get away from the UVB, too. 

I'm not really sure what the best choice for lighting, here. I need to clarify now how many incandescent sockets I could have put in. *Would an 18" T8 be enough to provide UVB?* I could have it installed more closely to one side so the tegu could escape the UVB, and then use the incandescent sockets for basking/ceramic heat emitter, etc.

*Venting is another option they offered. I was thinking of having it installed on on the upper back wall or ceiling. Thoughts on this?*

Any opinions or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Walter1 (May 22, 2018)

Welcome. I can help in a few of your questions. I hope others will too and you can make good decisions. I think that 6-8" in substrate depth is fine. Cross-ventilation is very important. qith vents on either sideyou have the option of controlling air flow, especially if a small external fan is on one side. Upper-middle placement is fine. 

Several members here have a lot of experience and expertise with lighting.

Make sure the hide at one end is in the mid-upper 70s and ambient grades to 80s before hot basking site of 110-115 F during active season.


----------



## Skeep (May 23, 2018)

Hey, that should be a pretty nice enclosure!

Like Walter says I think your substrate depth is ok.

For lighting I would suggest getting more sockets is better than not having enough. That way you'll have options once you have the enclosure and can test things out. I would only put incandescent sockets on the hot side, where the basking area is. However some people have a heater above the water dish which doesn't sound like a bad idea either.

I haven't checked these enclosures, but I would imagine adding more sockets or vents in the future will be easy enough if you need! So you can still change your mind later


----------



## EnjoysWine (May 24, 2018)

I'm using a Mega-Ray, which provides all of the UV needed (plus heat) and it lasts a long time without much reduction in UV output. You just need to make sure you have enough height to the enclosure if you are putting it inside since it has to be a certain distance from the reptile. What is the height inside the enclosure?


----------



## EnjoysWine (May 24, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> Welcome. I can help in a few of your questions. I hope others will too and you can make good decisions. I think that 6-8" in substrate depth is fine. Cross-ventilation is very important. qith vents on either sideyou have the option of controlling air flow, especially if a small external fan is on one side. Upper-middle placement is fine.
> 
> Several members here have a lot of experience and expertise with lighting.
> 
> Make sure the hide at one end is in the mid-upper 70s and ambient grades to 80s before hot basking site of 110-115 F during active season.



Hi Walter. I'm surprised about your mention of possibly using a fan for ventilation. I would have thought that would be counter productive to keeping a high humidity within the enclosure. Maybe the use of a fan would depend on the humidity outside of the enclosure? In my dry winters (here in Canada), I think forcing dry air into the enclosure would cause problems keeping a reasonable humidity.


----------



## lizardwizard (May 24, 2018)

EnjoysWine said:


> I'm using a Mega-Ray, which provides all of the UV needed (plus heat) and it lasts a long time without much reduction in UV output. You just need to make sure you have enough height to the enclosure if you are putting it inside since it has to be a certain distance from the reptile. What is the height inside the enclosure?



The height inside the enclosure should be 36" and the substrate would be 6-8". I've read good things about Mega-Ray, but have never used one with any other reptiles before. Is one Mega-Ray sufficient enough for the entire enclosure? My enclosure length will be at least 84" long.


----------



## Walter1 (May 24, 2018)

EnjoysWine said:


> Hi Walter. I'm surprised about your mention of possibly using a fan for ventilation. I would have thought that would be counter productive to keeping a high humidity within the enclosure. Maybe the use of a fan would depend on the humidity outside of the enclosure? In my dry winters (here in Canada), I think forcing dry air into the enclosure would cause problems keeping a reasonable humidity.


Then, I'm wrong. I forgot how dry it can get in a northern house in the winter. My concern is stagnant air. Perhaps a small fan could at certain times pull air out of the enclosure.


----------



## EnjoysWine (May 24, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> Then, I'm wrong. I forgot how dry it can get in a northern house in the winter. My concern is stagnant air. Perhaps a small fan could at certain times pull air out of the enclosure.



Makes sense. It depends a lot on ambient temperature and humidity I guess. You're suggestion of an intermittent small fan to freshen the air periodically is a good idea.


----------



## EnjoysWine (May 24, 2018)

lizardwizard said:


> The height inside the enclosure should be 36" and the substrate would be 6-8". I've read good things about Mega-Ray, but have never used one with any other reptiles before. Is one Mega-Ray sufficient enough for the entire enclosure? My enclosure length will be at least 84" long.



I'm not 100% sure since I'm currently in the process of changing the size of my enclosure. I'm kind of wondering the same thing for myself. It will depend on the temperature outside the enclosure, and it will also depend on whether you can fit a 100 watt or 160 watt Mega-Ray. Check the website for the recommended basking distance and see how that would fit in the enclosure, taking into account the size of the fixture. I think it would make sense to have another socket handy on the hot side of the enclosure in any case to add more heat when needed.


----------



## Skeep (May 25, 2018)

EnjoysWine said:


> Hi Walter. I'm surprised about your mention of possibly using a fan for ventilation. I would have thought that would be counter productive to keeping a high humidity within the enclosure. Maybe the use of a fan would depend on the humidity outside of the enclosure? In my dry winters (here in Canada), I think forcing dry air into the enclosure would cause problems keeping a reasonable humidity.



There's always a balance to maintain between getting fresh air in and keeping the correct humidity and temperatures inside. Fresh air is required for a healthy animal, but so is temperature and humidity. Generally a good idea is to have some ventilation lower down (but above the substrate of course) and some near the top, that way air will circulate naturally. If you can close or open the vents that would be ideal. A fan shouldn't be needed except in special circumstances.


----------



## Walter1 (May 25, 2018)

Skeep said:


> There's always a balance to maintain between getting fresh air in and keeping the correct humidity and temperatures inside. Fresh air is required for a healthy animal, but so is temperature and humidity. Generally a good idea is to have some ventilation lower down (but above the substrate of course) and some near the top, that way air will circulate naturally. If you can close or open the vents that would be ideal. A fan shouldn't be needed except in special circumstances.


A good approach.


----------

